# Aquasoil Says 1 bag per 60 litres?



## Jamess (9 Feb 2009)

Hey i have jus got my 2 9l bags of aquasoil and read on the back it says its one 9l bag per 60 litres, i have a 180 litre tank and by using the normal method of working out how much i would need it came up that i would need just over 18? Do i need another 9 litre bag?


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Feb 2009)

now some may not like me for saying this, but you could do what i do. use something like JBL aquabasis plus from AE bulk out with that or something similar. it contains goodies and stuff.

and then use ADA AS as a topping. it works a treat, trust me

. dont bulk out on AS as it could get pricey.


----------



## Ray (9 Feb 2009)

I used 2*9l Aquasoil + 4kg sand and 1.5l JBL Aquabasis on my 200l, so you probably have just enough, especially if you use Powersand to pad it out (which I wish I had), or Aquabasis or Tropica substrate.

There is no mystery - work out the average depth of substrate you want (say 4cm at front, 8 at back = 6cm average) and multiply by tank width and depth to get volume of substrate in litres needed.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Feb 2009)

Does the Powersand go above the Aquasoil or under????


----------



## Thomas McMillan (9 Feb 2009)

under


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Feb 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Does the Powersand go above the Aquasoil or under????



yep under, big debates over the stuff too. from what im experiencing without it i still get good growth.

Tom barr proved that i think


----------



## Ray (9 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clive maintains it is snake oil, but it does have bacterial goodies in it and I am seeing a huge benefit having a mature substrate and filter.  No surface film, no algae on the sand, crystal clear water.  If I started again I would fishless cycle the Aquasoil for 3 weeks in the dark, use the powersand and dose full EI from the start.  I think it would have gone much much better.

Of course if you have a mature filter full of mulm you can chuck in your substrate, that may not be necessary.  I didn't.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Feb 2009)

Ray said:
			
		

> Clive maintains it is snake oil,



does that mean he likes it?


----------



## Jamess (9 Feb 2009)

Wow never had such fast replies on here! excellent info guys thankyou. Saintly, after seeing the results with your tanks i think i may bulk out with the aquabasis as i have a few more goodies i need to order from AE anyway! have you seen the JBL stuff rise to the surface atall or has it stayed put under the Aquasoil? Right now i have tetra plant complete topped with playsand and i have found that the Tetra stuff has gone anerobic in many areas, the same has happend in another smaller tank of mine!


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Feb 2009)

Jamess said:
			
		

> Wow never had such fast replies on here! excellent info guys thankyou. Saintly, after seeing the results with your tanks i think i may bulk out with the aquabasis as i have a few more goodies i need to order from AE anyway!



i've PM'D you

hang fire!  i've just checked out the price ratio. 2.5l cost just over Â£10. so for the equivalent of 9 L of AS you need 4 bags of JBL= Â£40 :? it's a no win.  BUT, if you were thinking of using power sand,possibly  substitute that with JBL aquabasis.


----------



## gratts (9 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> i've PM'D you
> 
> hang fire!  i've just checked out the price ratio. 2.5l cost just over Â£10. so for the equivalent of 9 L of AS you need 4 bags of JBL= Â£40 :? it's a no win.  BUT, if you were thinking of using power sand,possibly  substitute that with JBL aquabasis.



Thats because AE is unjustifiably expensive.

Less than half that price here: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/aquatic_plants_care/ground_materials/14366.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Feb 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> Thats because AE is unjustifiably expensive.



i wasn't actually querying AE'S prices.it was just a comparison. a lot of places are similar prices to AE so you cant really fire your bullets just yet. 



viewtopic.php?f=48&t=4672


----------



## gratts (9 Feb 2009)

And I wasn't really firing bullets, just pointing out it was cheaper elsewhere!

As for their prices, IMO you pay a premium for good customer service and a wide range of products. Most widely available products are cheaper elsewhere, but maybe that comes at the price of convenience, speed of delivery etc.


----------

